# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [IFA 2015] ASUS trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị RT-AC5300

## muadongvinhcuu

tại sự kiện ifa 2015, asus đã trình làng giới công nghệ một bộ định tuyến (router) có thiết kế siêu dị thuộc dòng cao cấp của hãng có tên mã là rt-ac5300.

là người kế thừa trực tiếp của chiếc router mới ra mắt gần đây là rt-ac3200, mẫu rt-ac5300 cũng là bộ router ba băng tần với một băng tần 2.4ghz và 2 băng tần tốc độ cao 5ghz. đặc biệt nhất phải kể đến chính là số lượng anten thu phát sóng khủng của chiếc router này lên đến con số 8, tiếc rằng 8 chiếc router này được gắn cứng và không thể tháo rời.

​trái tim của rt-ac5300 là chip wifi mới nhất của broadcom (bcm4709+bcm4366 xử lý băng tần 2.4ghz và hai chip bcm4366 cho băng tần 5ghz), rt-ac5300 có băng thông tổng lên đến 5300mbps trong đó băng tần 2.4ghz sẽ có băng thông 1000mbps và 2167mbps dành cho mỗi băng tần 5ghz. các thông số còn lại của chiếc router này bao gồm chip flash 128mb và 256mb ram ddr3, 1 cổng wan, 4 cổng lan gigabit, cổng kết nối usb 3.0 và 2.0 và các công nghệ khác như chia sẻ băng thông mạng 3g, chia sẻ dữ liệu ổ cứng hdd thông qua giao thức samba và dlna, hỗ trợ máy chủ ftp và máy chủ in ấn và đặc biệt công nghệ bảo vệ router do chính asus thiết kế là aiprotection.

chiếc router thiết kế siêu dị của asus dự kiến sẽ được hãng điện tử đài loan bán ra vào thời điểm cuối năm nay. tại ifa 2015, asus vẫn chưa hé lộ giá cho sản phẩm này nhưng theo dự đoán của chúng tôi, rt-ac5300 sẽ rơi vào tầm giá khoảng $400.

_nguồn: fudzilla_​

----------


## batbai

*trả lời: [ifa 2015] asus trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị rt-ac5300*

giốn y cái bàn chông không khác gì

----------


## danseoit

*trả lời: [ifa 2015] asus trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị rt-ac5300*




> giốn y cái bàn chông không khác gì


giống con nhền nhện hơn ấy chứ lỵ

----------


## nhungle233

*trả lời: [ifa 2015] asus trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị rt-ac5300*

đúng là strix đủ trò, trước là hình cú đềm giờ chuyển qua hình nhền nhện ^^

----------


## sccom123

*trả lời: [ifa 2015] asus trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị rt-ac5300*

đúng 8 cái chân nhện luôn @@! cái này trang trí hết xảy nhể

----------


## newmeta1

*trả lời: [ifa 2015] asus trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị rt-ac5300*

tốc độ kết nối cao ghê 2 băng tầng 5ghz luôn mới chiệu chứ

----------


## fpicseo

*trả lời: [ifa 2015] asus trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị rt-ac5300*

nhiều anten thì kết nối mnah5 hơn hay sao nhỉ?????

----------


## tuanesport

*trả lời: [ifa 2015] asus trình làng bộ định tuyến siêu dị rt-ac5300*




> nhiều anten thì kết nối mnah5 hơn hay sao nhỉ?????


không hẳn, nhiều anten thì cũng chưa chac kết nối mạnh hơn nhưng đảm bảo là nó phát bà bắt sóng tốt hơn

----------

